# Park Bench security



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Sadly, of course there is no way to secure them against every possibility, but yes, I imagine that the weight of several buried cement blocks would deter someone who wanted to make a quick grab. On the other hand, I know that you said "no concrete, but digging 4 relatively small diameter holes with a post hole digger, mixing up a bag of cement for each one, working a piece of rerod into each one, leveling them so that they kept the legs an inch or two above the ground, and concealing the pads with mulch, or whatever you have in that area, wouldn't necessarily provide any additional security, but would keep them level for you, and you wouldn't have to deal with the ground settling as you would most likely have if you bury blocks. All you should need is a pair of post hole diggers, 8 bags of redimix, a wheel barrow, a water source and hose, a shovel, a hoe, a 4' level, 8 scrap pieces of rerod, and a helper for an hour or so. Just a thought.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree.

It's unfortunate but that's the world we live in today. If it isn't nailed down it will disappear. To many people, average people, are lacking morals, ethic's and have no understanding of right and wrong.

See if you can get permission to cement them in and then hope someone dosen't destroy them trying to steal them.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

a duckbill anchor should do the job: http://foresightproducts.com/duckprod.html


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you don't plan on moving it you could just anchor the feet into wet concrete. First build some simple framing out of 2x4, like saw horses or even boxes so you can set the bench on to keep it level as the concrete sets Just dig some holes, fill with wet fast setting concrete, insert bench.

once concrete sets up just remove the bracing. It's slightly more work then burying blocks, and will set the bench about 3-4" lower to the ground, so be aware of that, but you don't have the eyesore of a cable and padlock that takes away from the serene garden look it sounds like you are going for


----------



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr Chips has the right idea, but dig a trench ditch, to hold both legs. One bag per trench,two inches under surface of dirt.


----------



## wmtracy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks to Dexter II, Shamus, Garden Concepts, Mr Chips & barnieb for your ideas & comments. I'll present the options to the church trustees who make the final call.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

wmtracy said:


> Thanks to Dexter II, Shamus, Garden Concepts, Mr Chips & barnieb for your ideas & comments. I'll present the options to the church trustees who make the final call.


Let us know what you end up doing. Take pics of it in progress too if possible.


----------

